# Talk about being screwed in the end!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How about this patent for a screw shaped coffin?

http://www.neatorama.com/2010/02/07/a-screw-in-coffin/










http://improbable.com/2010/02/05/screw-in-coffin/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...that is about the funniest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that one just for crooked politicians?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Isn't the "end" where you want to get screwed? Oh wait, you meant the end of life... LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Someone has wayyyyyyyy to much time on there hands.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OMG!! How will the Zombies get out?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Dang if this catches on then we are all going to have a lot of props to redesign


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A coffin with a built in auger..who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

lol thats awsome what a time saver


----------

